# My VW Santana by Harold from Poland



## Harold666 (Feb 17, 2009)

Short description:
Hi, I'm from Poland and I want present my rebuild project of Volkswagen Santana.
Auto in our possession for 10 years. Previously my father used him. I am the 4th owner, I have complete the documentation with the service book. The car has never failed us he driven to the end but the thresholds are rust-eaten. The father decided to change the auto. I take over the car and I decided to rebuild. In 2007, in May was the last time I went to review. Upon returning I began to disassemble and prepare for repairing the car body.Preparing for painting with undercoat. I finished te work in September. Next I began work in February I take out the engine. In May, it is time to painting. I wanted a color that was seen from afar and has been recognized. I found the green from the palette VW, this is a Lupo color. When I had already painted i changed all suspension and even the rubber frame engine. After the suspension, it is time for the engine. Therefore, the working to the end it was fine. I changed all the gaskets and seals with the head gasket. When the engine was fine i attend to inside.
Auto run is already made but have yet to be done:
- pholstery and seat-back sofas,
- carburettor change for monopoint injection
- buy rims
- refinement reduced the suspension.

Vehicle Data:
VW Santana
1983
Silver was the color is green
1.8 petrol engine
manual gearbox 4 + E
Few a photos:



More photos from the work on my website devoted to the reconstruction of VW Santana
http://www.santana.cwaniak.pl/


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Damn, carb'd.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Not my favorite color but I can appreciate all the hard work that went into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: My VW Santana by Harold from Poland (Harold666)*

Ty masz bardzo fajne auto! Welcome!


----------



## Harold666 (Feb 17, 2009)

New wheels in Santana.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (Harold666)*

Ah, that's better. I am not a fan of ATS, but they look very nice on your car.


----------



## Harold666 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re:*

Welcome
Here are new pictures with the logo of the forum.


----------

